# Transferring house sale proceeds back to the UK?



## Wibs (Apr 1, 2015)

What is the best way to transfer house sale funds back to the UK? 

My neighbours have just sold their small villa for 150K euro and the money is in their lawyer's client account. They need to send it back to the UK, and convert it into UKP. They approached their bank here, Barclays, who wanted 700 euro just to pay it into their account! They closed their Barclays account and opened one with Sabadel who said they will charge them nothing to pay in the euro cheque.

My questions are:

1. Should they get their lawyer to transfer the money from the client account to a UK bank? 

2. Or should they ask for a cheque and bring that cheque back to the UK, and pay it into a UK bank account?

3. Or should they take that cheque to a bank in Spain, or a service such as Moneycorp, and get them to transfer the money? 

They don't want to get ripped off with bank charges and lousy exchange rates, so what is the advice guys?

Wibs


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

My suggestion would be to get an account with either TransferWise or CurrencyFair (and no others). Then get your lawyer to transfer the euros to that account. You then transfer the euros to sterling in UK


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Yes, as long as they have a UK bank account, Transferwise or CurrencyFair is the best option. CurrencyFair charge a flat rate of €3, Transferwise charge a small percentage - so for a large amount I'd opt for CurrencyFair.


----------



## trotter58 (Feb 8, 2017)

Alcalaina said:


> Yes, as long as they have a UK bank account, Transferwise or CurrencyFair is the best option. CurrencyFair charge a flat rate of €3, Transferwise charge a small percentage - so for a large amount I'd opt for CurrencyFair.


We've just used Transferwise and they charged a flat rate fee of £4.98 with the best exchange rate I could get for £1000. Would definitely use again.....excellent service & very quick.


----------



## Europa47PG (Sep 11, 2017)

Concur, I used Transferwise a few months ago and they were excellent


----------

